# Advice on 30 degree cuts



## OneEyeBeer (Jul 10, 2015)

Absolute newbie here and to the woodworking game. Will have plenty of questions and reading up to do that’s for sure.

I was just wondering if anyone had some advice on how to go about accurately cutting some 30 degree cuts so that they come together in the same way that is shown in the attached image.


I have a table saw and have made a few jigs in the past but am unsure how to tackle this one. As always its probably a simple answer!

Thanks!


----------



## Steve Neul (Sep 2, 2011)

If you have very many to do you would be better off building a table saw sled and use a new sharp blade. If you don't have very many to do use your miter gauge and a sharp blade.


----------



## woodchux (Jul 6, 2014)

Get an accurate 30 degree gage (drafting triangle), a few scrap pieces of the material you intend to use, do a test run, and adjust as required. Be safe.


----------



## FrankC (Aug 24, 2012)

How long are the parts, is it possible to make a stop for the outer end to rest against fastened to your miter gauge, make one cut, flip board over and make second cut.
That would be the simple method, a sled with a similar stop would be more accurate.


----------



## woodnthings (Jan 24, 2009)

*I can imagine 2 ways ...*

If you use a tablesaw yiou can:
1. set the miter gauge for 30 degrees, lay the work face down then up, and make your crosscut.

2. set the blade a bevel angle 30 degrees and use the mitergauge at 90 degress (square) and make you cross cut. 

A clamped stop block that's lower than the apex of the angle would bump the first cut to the desired distance for the an equal angle on the second cut.

A mitersaw would be used in the same manner either bevel or angled cross cut. You'd have to experiment to see which tool or method suits your working style or is more accurate.


----------



## NickB (Sep 24, 2013)

I'd probably whip up a jig out of scrap wood. Something like this:


----------



## OneEyeBeer (Jul 10, 2015)

Wow! Thanks so much for all the replies. They're only short 200mm pieces so I think putting a stop block at the outer end using a sled will be first try. At least that way the apex of the meeting angles will be in the middle every time I'll report back with the results. Thanks again


----------



## TimPa (Jan 27, 2010)

most methods depicted will multiply the error of the miter by a factor of 6. don't know what the other ends of the boards are going to be attached to or whatever. but you likely will have to "adjust" the last cut of the last board to fit.

joining them together is another issue...


----------

